# FMJ does UD2 now GFY!



## FMJ (Jul 3, 2010)

*Week 1 - July3-July9*


*Saturday July 3rd - Lower body Depletion 1*
Leg Ext. - 75X20, 75X19, 75X17, 75X17, 75X15
Leg Curls - 65X20, 65X17, 65X14, 55X18, 55X15
Deadlifts - 215X15, 215X15, 215X15, 215X15, 215X12
Leg Ext. - 65X20, 65X20, 65X20, 65X18, 65X18
Tri pushdowns - 50X20, 50X20, 50X17, 50X12, 50X10
Standing curls - 60X20, 60X15, 55X12, 50X15, 50X12

*Dietary details*
Calories expected 1400
Macros expected 14%c 70%p 16%f
Weight 178.9lbs

*Summary*
Decided to do the lower depletion day first because since it sucks the most, I wanted it out of the way soonest. It's a huge mental block that I don't need looming over me. Unfortunately, I had forgotten the intense pain these workouts inflict and although I thought I was prepared.. I wasn't!  
I started the day with leg extensions. BIG mistake! The pump was so intense that when it came time to do squats, I couldn't get out of the hole on the first reps. I opted for 10 sets of leg extensions instead. Performed some leg curls as well, had some strong deads and ended things with Bi's and tri's. Not a great start to the program but I will tighten it up as I get further in. Diet is the real bitch.. I'm really hungry and I nearly exceeded my fat allowance in the first meal! 
The low carb days break down to roughly 50g of carbs, 25g of fat and 240g of protein so it's not terribly restrictive.. but it is 2000 calories less than what I'm use to so acclimation is required.
So there's day one. In closing I'd like to add, Fuck you Lyle, you prick.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 4, 2010)

*Sunday July4th- Upper body Depletion 1

*Incline press - 125X20, 125X17, 125X14, 115X14, 105X16
Decline Press - 105X19, 105X17, 105X15, 95X15, 95X13
Lat Pulldowns - 120X19, 120X14, 100X16, 100X15, 100X14
Seated Rows - 100X20, 100X20, 100X17, 100X19, 100X18
Mil Press  - 60X18, 60X17, 60X15, 55X15, 55X14
Lat raise - 15X20, 15X17, 15X15, 10X19, 10X17

*Dietary details
*Calories were 1430
Macros were 15%c 66%p 19%f
Weight 177.7lbs

*Summary*
Second depletion workout today and again, I had some fine tuning. Pretty tough hitting the rep range even using 70% of my max weights. I did have to decrease after the sets but all in all it was decent enough to get glycogen depletion. Forgot to mention yesterday that I crammed in 45 minutes of stationary bike. Did another 45 minutes today too. Leaving nothing to chance this round. Diet was on the mark but I'm still struggling with hunger. Need to start eating later in the day so that I put off my appetite a little longer. Aside from that, I'm on track and looking forward to that carb up!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Week 1 - July3-July9*
> 
> So there's day one. In closing I'd like to add, Fuck you Lyle, you prick.



Ahh once again your formatting is impecable! LOVE IT !! 
What are your goals for this training program? 
5 sets looks like a bitch for sure! 
 At your message to Lyle. 

Do you have some deets on this training program somewhere?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

hit it notBig


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> In closing I'd like to add, Fuck you Lyle, you prick.


He knows.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 4, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Ahh once again your formatting is impecable! LOVE IT !!
> What are your goals for this training program?
> 5 sets looks like a bitch for sure!
> At your message to Lyle.
> ...


 
Thanks J'Bo. My goals is for 8-10% bodyfat while maintaining as much weight as I possible can. Not an easy task for me and yes, the 5 sets of high reps is a bitch but thats just the first two days. The last two are a cake walk. The basic idea is to restrict carbs for 3 and a half days, then carb load on the next 24-30 hours and ease back into low carb to begin the week over. It's an excellent program but it does have it's moments of suck-age!




TheCapt'n said:


> hit it notBig


 not big for sure bro and getting smaller everyday now! Dammit!




Built said:


> He knows.


LOL! Yeah, he's got to know Mar, by now, I'm sure he's been told plenty!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

Whats you est. BF now Sailor?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Whats you est. BF now Sailor?


 
13%
I started this round of UD2 at 180 and busted my ass getting there so I'm hoping to get down below 10% without going below 170.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

good work . .  you're unGeared?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 4, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> good work . . you're unGeared?


 
Right now I'm crusing on 200mg/wk Test C


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Right now I'm crusing on 200mg/wk Test C


 
Hi-5! So am I


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Right now I'm crusing on 200mg/wk Test C


 

The lads in work are on exactly the same amount, there are twenty of us going Ibiza a party island off spain for a stag do in september and they are training hard for it lol. Im still a bit dubious about putting anything like that in my body, although they reckon at that dosage it shouldnt give any side effects?????


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> The lads in work are on exactly the same amount, there are twenty of us going Ibiza a party island off spain for a stag do in september and they are training hard for it lol. Im still a bit dubious about putting anything like that in my body, although they reckon at that dosage it shouldnt give any side effects?????


 
Nah, this low a dose, the only thing I notice is libido increase. You don't get any muscle gains with this but on the positive side, you get much less muscle decrease when cutting back calories as hard as I am on UD2.
When I get back on a cycle, it's more like 600 a week and thats when sides can crop up and when ancillaries are nessesary.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't want you to think that I'm trying to tell you how to do your workouts--but I am. 

Should you be doing deads after doing leg extensions and leg curls?  That sounds dangerous.  The fatigue that you pick up from the first two can lead to sloppy form.  Hell, I should know.  I was doing a superset of leg curls and RDLs and ended up popping out a rib due to sloppy form.

I just don't want to see you get hurt.   However, if you do, please post it on YouTube.   Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2010)

Also: holy crap!  That's a lot of lateral raises!  The burn that you're going to generate is going to start a fire!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I don't want you to think that I'm trying to tell you how to do your workouts--but I am.
> 
> Should you be doing deads after doing leg extensions and leg curls? That sounds dangerous. The fatigue that you pick up from the first two can lead to sloppy form. Hell, I should know. I was doing a superset of leg curls and RDLs and ended up popping out a rib due to sloppy form.
> 
> I just don't want to see you get hurt. However, if you do, please post it on YouTube. Thanks!


 
 I promise I will post my injury just for you DOMS.
Yeah, I always have my concerns about that. I usually try to do my heavy compounds before everything else but this past week since I didn't have a great warmup, I figured, "let me do leg extensions as a warm up".
Like I wrote on day one.. BIG MISTAKE! 
Next week, I won't be doing it half assed like that. Squats, then deads then the rest of that crap.
You're right though DOMS, I was doing those deads pretty slowly just to keep from crappin out.
Yeah, the lat raises were murder. Even with feather light weight, after 20 reps, I couldn't take the burning but it was either those or arnies... which would you have picked after the 80 reps of military presses? 

Also, for those following along.. this morning I was 176.2. Almost 4 pounds in 3 days. I didn't even think I was holding that much water. Should rebound back to 180 after the carb load though.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive asked the same thing of DOMS too, but thought id ask you as well:

I usually do 5x8 squats, but thinking of moving to 5x5 instead like i do on deadlifts. Just feel i would be able to lift more weight knocking a couple of reps off, but do you still think 5 reps is enough reps to build mass? Getting a few opinions......


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive asked the same thing of DOMS too, but thought id ask you as well:
> 
> I usually do 5x8 squats, but thinking of moving to 5x5 instead like i do on deadlifts. Just feel i would be able to lift more weight knocking a couple of reps off, but do you still think 5 reps is enough reps to build mass? Getting a few opinions......


 
Yeah, if you're using a heavy weight, the rep range for hypertrophy is 1-6 reps. Above that, you're likely sacrificing poundage to get to those higher reps. Don't feel like you have to lock in to a certain range though. Cycle those reps and sets in a periodized routine to benefit from all the rep ranges and keep the body's adaptation ability at bay. The trick to growing muscle is to expose your body to unfamiliar stresses constantly.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah, if you're using a heavy weight, the rep range for hypertrophy is 1-6 reps. Above that, you're likely sacrificing poundage to get to those higher reps. Don't feel like you have to lock in to a certain range though. Cycle those reps and sets in a periodized routine to benefit from all the rep ranges and keep the body's adaptation ability at bay. The trick to growing muscle is to expose your body to unfamiliar stresses constantly.


 
Thanks for the quick response, just what i wanted to hear, nice one


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah, such a ...cordial new title! 

And sound technical advice as well! 

Question is.....*WHO has taken over this journal?*







The real Cisco Kid?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Ah, such a ...cordial new title!
> 
> And sound technical advice as well!
> 
> ...


 
 
The true question is... where the hell did you get so many photos of me??


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> The true question is... where the hell did you get so many photos of me??



I am DaMayor. I have International contacts, y'know.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay, No weight training today.
I added in another 45 minutes of stationary bike though That's three in a row.. not bad considering I hate cardio.

*Dietary details
*Calories were 1396
Macros were 15%c 70%p 15%f
Weight 176.2lbs

One half day more of low carbs tomorrow, a quick tension workout and then it's carb load!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 6, 2010)

*Tuesday July6th- Tension*

Incline press - 135X12, 135X12
Flys - 30X12, 30X12
Lat Pulldowns - 145X12, 145X12
Seated Rows - 145X12, 145X12
Mil Press - 80X12, 80X12
Arnies - 30X12, 30X12
Squats - 225X12, 225X12
RDL's - 230X12, 230X12
Tri Pushdowns - 60X12, 60X12
Curls 60X12, 60X12

*Dietary details Day4 AM*
Calories were 939
Macros were 11%c 76%p 13%f

*Dietary details Day4 PM*
Calories were 1979
Macros were 71%c 23%p 6%f
Weight 177.0lbs

*Summary*
So to clear up the confusion a little, Day 4 is half low carb day and half carb load. The tension training divides the two so once training is done the carb load starts.  Todays training was great, I didn't expect to have much energy but I breezed through it hitting the top end of the rep range on every set. 
Obviously I will have to increase everything next time around and make it more effective but it was good for the first day 'cause now I have all the numbers I need. I'll crush this shit next week and this should make for a strong Power workout on Thursday too.
Also, by Lyles recommendation I did a moderate 30 minute cardio this morning.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2010)

I count 10 different exercises there.  You're nuts.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice work !! You gonna post some food for me to see ... please pretty please


----------



## FMJ (Jul 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I count 10 different exercises there. You're nuts.


 
Yeah man.. Lyle demands full body workouts for the tension and power training days on UD2. Hit as many muscle fibers as possible to get complete glycogen depletion. The tension workout was easy though, cause it's only 2 sets. The power workout is three sets, identical to the tension but thats still not as bad as the high rep/high sets shit, as you well know DOMS. You've done your share of them, you know how much they suck!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 7, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Nice work !! You gonna post some food for me to see ... please pretty please


 
Hi Bo!
Sure, I can post some food items for ya...
This is from yesterday...

*Breakfast:*
Egg white, 6 serving
Jack Link's Peppered Beef Jerky, 2 oz
Shrimp, cooked, 3 oz
Baby Bell Light Cheese - 1 Mini round, 1 serving
Chicken Breast, no skin, 6 ounces
Milk, nonfat, 1 cup
On Whey Protein, Vanilla Ice Cream flavor, 1 Scoop, 2 serving
Fish Oil, Omega 3 - Softgel, 3 serving

*Lunch:*




Banana, fresh, 1 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)
Milk, nonfat, 0.5 cup
On Whey Protein, Vanilla Ice Cream flavor, 1 Scoop, 0.5 serving
Milk, nonfat, 1 cup
On Whey Protein, Vanilla Ice Cream flavor, 1 Scoop, 2 serving
Banana, fresh, 1 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)
Nectarines, 1 fruit (2-1/2" dia)
Cheerio Chocolate, 1.5 cup
Milk, nonfat, 0.75 cup
jello snack cup, 1 serving
Fish Oil, Omega 3 - One Softgel, 3 serving
Honey Nut Cheerios Cereal (3/4 cup), 2.67 serving
Milk, nonfat, 1 cup
White Rice, short grain, 150 grams
Thomas Onion Bagel (95 grams), 1 serving
Welche's Squeezable Strawberry Spread, 1.5 tbsp


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2010)

sHUT THE FRonT DOOR !! THEre IS NO wAY YOU eaT ALL thAT!!
IF You did I am getting out of this juornal until I get to eat normal food again in a few days. lol


----------



## FMJ (Jul 7, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> sHUT THE FRonT DOOR !! THEre IS NO wAY YOU eaT ALL thAT!!
> IF You did I am getting out of this juornal until I get to eat normal food again in a few days. lol


 
Nah, it just looks like allot. The morning was protein dominant and the lunch section, which is actually dinner too was the first part of my carb up. This is actually about 1500 calories less than when I was bulking a couple weeks ago. Now that was allot of food! I was getting close to Juggies numbers. Well, maybe not.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 8, 2010)

*Wednesday July7th*

*Dietary details *
Calories were 3234
Macros were 76%c 12%p 12%f
Weight 178.4

*Summary*
No workout or cardio this day. Just finished up my carb load which went good. Onto the Power training. 



*Thursday July8th- Power*

Incline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X6
Dips - BW+15X6, 15X6, 15X6
Pullups - BW+10X6, 10X6, 10X6
Seated Rows - 200X6, 200X6, 200X6
Mil Press - 90X7, 90X7, 90X7
Arnies - 35X7, 35X7, 35X7
Squats - 280X6, 280X4, 280X4
RDL's - 305X6, 305X6, 305X6
Tri Extensions - 65X6, 65X7, 65X7
Curls 80X6, 80X6. 80X6
Calves 125X14, 125X14,125X12

*Dietary details*
Calories expected 2280
Macros expected 53%c 32%p 15%f
Weight 176.4

*Summary*
Well, the highlight of todays training was the horrible squats I performed. I dunno what happened to my strength but I had to go from my 300lb PR down to 280lbs! And I couldn't even do that for the full 6 reps! This was really disappointing to me. Everything else was great today but for some reason my squats took a big hit. I don't know what to make of it but I'll brush it off as one of those days. I expect to go up next week in dips, seated rows, mil press, arnies, tri ext, curls and calves. Everything else was good where it was today. My weight went down considerably too this morning which surprised me, I was expecting to be pretty watered down with so many carbs. Todays diet is just below maintainence and tomorrow I will transition back to low carbs by the evening. I'll try to fit in some moderate cardio tonight too.
Not really pleased with this training day but It'll have to do till next week.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2010)

thats alot of volume FMJ, your a beast


----------



## FMJ (Jul 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> thats alot of volume FMJ, your a beast


 
 It just look like allot on paper.. it goes at quick pace. Would have felt more beastly if I didn't decrease on those squats but thanks!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 10, 2010)

*Friday July9th

Dietary details *
Calories were 1675
Macros were 40%c 42%p 18%f
Weight 177.0

*Summary*
No workout or cardio this day. This is the last day before the begining of the cycle again. So a little below maintainence, complex carbs early on and then tapered off to low carbs and high protein towards the evening.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 10, 2010)

*Week 2 - July10-July16*


*Saturday July 10th - Full body Depletion *
Incline - 125X15, 125X15, 125X13, 120X15, 120X12
Decline - 115X15, 115X15, 115X14, 115X13, 112X13
Pulldowns - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15
Seated Rows - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15
Squats - 170X15, 170X15, 170X15, 170X13, -
Leg Ext. - 75X15, 75X14, 70X15, 70X15, 70X14
Deadlifts - 200X15, 200X15, 200X15, 200X15, 200X15
Leg Curls - 60X15, 60X15, 60X12, 50X15, 50X13
Mil Press - 60X15, 60X15, 60X15, 60X15, 60X15
Lat Raise - 15X15, 15X15, 15X15, 15X15, 15X13
Tri pushdowns - 50X15, 50X15, 50X14, 45X15, 45X13
Standing curls - 55X15, 55X15, 55X12, 50X14, 50X13

*Dietary details*
Calories were 1424
Macros were 15%c 68%p 17%f
Weight 176.2lbs

*Summary*
You'll notice the ridiculous volume here tonight. The wife and kiddies wanna go to the amusment park tomorrow so I had to do the entire two day depetion workouts all today! 
Talk about miserable! Holy crap, I did this entire thing on only 6 egg whites so I had no energy to get through it. I thought I was getting tunnel vision doing the squats and that's no lie! I really got freggin dizzzy!
Anyway, 2 and a half hours later and it was over. All I have to do it stick tight to my diet tomorrow and I think I'll get away with this. Oh, also threw in 50 minutes of cardio on the bike tonight as well. 
See you guys on Monday!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Summary*
> You'll notice the ridiculous volume here tonight.



Yes! How long did all of that take to complete?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Yes! How long did all of that take to complete?


 
 2 and a half hours man. It got to the point that I didn't even wanna train anymore. But it seems to have worked out for me. 
Here's Sundays details:

*Sunday July11th

Dietary details 
*Calories were 1441
Macros were 18%c 68%p 14%f
Weight 177.3

*Summary*
No workout or cardio this day. The family and I went to Hershey Amusment Park in PA. The park was a blast! I had my 13 year old daughter conquer her roller-coaster fears, and my 6 year old, over eager son was now tall enough to go on some pretty extreme stuff! Last time we went there, I couldn't go on ANY of thier coasters and that was torture for me! This year we went on 70% of them! Woohoo! 
In other news, I completely stuck to my diet at the amusment park which was this years form of torture! 
I packed most of the stuff I needed... egg whites, beef jerky, cheese, etc and had 3 rotisserie chicken breasts at the park. I practically nailed my macro's despite the vanilla/chocolate soft-serve ice cream cones, cheese fries, funnel cakes, pizza, cheeseburgers and hotdogs that EVERY person in the park was eating right in front of me.  .   .   .  .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   


Anyway, we had a great time and I stuck to UD2 so a good weekend all in all.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 13, 2010)

*Monday July12th

Dietary details 
*Calories were 1442
Macros were 14%c 68%p 18%f
Weight 177.0

*Summary*
No workout today Only 50 minutes of stationary bike.
Nailed the diet again but that's really not a big deal when eating 1400 calories. Onto the Tension workout and carb up!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No workout today Only 50 minutes of stationary bike.
> *Nailed the diet again* but that's really not a big deal when eating 1400 calories. Onto the Tension workout and carb up!



SWEEEET Work FMJ !! 

Nice journal set up


----------



## FMJ (Jul 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> SWEEEET Work FMJ !!
> 
> Nice journal set up


 
 Thanks Bo!
I keep it super neat just for you!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thanks Bo!
> I keep it super neat just for you!



I really appreciate that! 
I kind of stole your format for my journal


----------



## FMJ (Jul 15, 2010)

*Tuesday July13th- Tension

*Incline press - 140X12, 140X12
Flys - 35X12, 35X12
Lat Pulldowns - 150X12, 150X12
Seated Rows - 150X12, 150X12
Mil Press - 85X12, 85X12
Arnies - 30X12, 30X12
Hack Squat - 135X12, 135X12
RDL's - 235X12, 235X12
Tri Pushdowns - 65X12, 65X12
Curls 65X12, 65X12

*Dietary details Day4 AM*
Calories were 965
Macros were 19%c 69%p 12%f

*Dietary details Day4 PM*
Calories were 2503
Macros were 62%c 22%p 16%f
Weight 177.4lbs

*Summary*
Upped almost all the weights from last week. Also replaced back squats with hack squats for this day to hit the quads from different angles. The diet has been really tight though and I'm starting to see my midsection leaning out. Good striations in my shoulders and triceps are getting more defined too. So far, having a good run on UD2 the second time around.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 15, 2010)

*Wednesday July14th

Dietary details *
Calories were 2677
Macros were 80%c 12%p 8%f
Weight 176.9

*Summary*
No workout, no cardio. Just carb up.  



*Thursday July15th- Power*

Incline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X5
Dips - BW+20X6, 15X7, 15X7
Pullups - BW+10X6, 10X6, 10X6
Seated Rows - 205X6, 205X6, 205X6
Mil Press - 95X6, 95X6, 95X6
Arnies - 35X7, 35X7, 35X7
Squats - 280X6, 280X5, 280X4
RDL's - 280X6, 280X6, 280X6
Tri Extensions - 70X6, 70X6, 70X6
Curls 85X6, 85X6. 85X6
Calves 165X15, 165X15,165X14

*Dietary details*
Calories expected 2280
Macros expected 53%c 32%p 15%f
Weight 176.0

*Summary*
Okay, a few things to note today on training. First, I'm stuck on my incline press. I was at this weight a while ago, got stuck, tried to push through and injured my shoulder. I had to back off the weight and work back up to 180 but here I am again and still stuck but I'm not gonna push it this time. I'll keep using 180 until I can get through the reps. I did increase on dips however which maybe will help me get past my incline issue. Same shit with Squats though. Just a little lag in the strength, don't know why but the approach will be the same as with inclines. I'll up the weight when I can make the reps. I used 280 for deads today too, again, a decrease but I've had a neck pain that really pinches during deads or shrugs so I did deads with a "therapy" weight. 
Diets still going well. A few cheats here and there but nothing that will have impact. Finally, my weight is again down to 176 even. Not too bad considering it's only a 4 pound loss, but ALLOT of improvement in definition and leaness. And it's not subtle either. Checked some measurements as well and looks like I'm not losing any size that could be noticeable so definitly a good week 2. :Thumb: 
One more moderate calorie day tomorrow and then it's onto week 3!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Diets still going well. A few cheats here and there but nothing that will have impact. Finally, my weight is again down to 176 even. Not too bad considering it's only a 4 pound loss, but ALLOT of *improvement in definition and leaness. And it's not subtle either*. Checked some measurements as well and looks like I'm not losing any size that could be noticeable so definitly a good week 2. :Thumb:
> One more moderate calorie day tomorrow and then it's onto week 3!



Nice work with the leaning out MR !! Keep giving'er


----------



## FMJ (Jul 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Nice work with the leaning out MR !! Keep giving'er


 
Thanks Bo! 
Yeah, pretty exciting to see things actually working after all the hard work you puttin' in.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking good, man!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, man!


 
Thanks Gaz! Got the depletion training in just a couple hours. I dread these high rep, high set days but love them when I've done them.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

*Week 3 - July17-July23


Saturday July 17th - Lower Depletion *

Squats - 170X15, 170X15, 170X15, 170X12, 170X12
Deadlifts - 200X15, 200X15, 200X15, 200X15, 200X15
Leg Ext. - 70X15, 70X15, 70X15, 70X15, 70X15
Leg Curls - 60X15, 60X15, 60X15, 50X12, 50X11
Tri pushdowns - 45X15, 45X15, 45X15, 45X15, 45X15
Standing curls - 50X15, 50X15, 50X15, 50X15, 50X14
Calves - 125X20, 125X18, 125X15

*Dietary details*
Calories were 1466
Macros were 15%c 68%p 17%f
Weight 175.5lbs

*Saturday July 18th - Upper Depletion*

Incline - 115X15, 115X15, 115X15, 110X15, 110X14
Decline - 105X15, 105X15, 105X15, 105X15, 105X15
Pulldowns - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X13
Seated Rows - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15
Mil Press - 60X15, 60X15, 60X15, 60X14, 60X12
Lat Raise - 15X15, 15X15, 15X15, 15X15, 15X15
Shrugs - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15

*Dietary details
*Calories were 1430
Macros were 16%c 67%p 17%f
Weight 174lbs

*Summary*
Began week 3 on track. Didn't have much energy to get through these depletion days and had to adjust the weights to hit the rep ranges. Still, I got through them and think I did a good job accomplishing glycogen depletion. I am extra grumpy this week though which is unusual since I'm typically not affected by low carbs but I had a rough time this week. Regardless, I stuck to the diet and though my weights down 6 pounds, I'm still leaning out well without a too much muscle loss. I threw in 45 minutes of stationary bike on Saturday and Monday just for good measure.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

*Monday July19th

Dietary details 
*Calories were 1356
Macros were 12%c 74%p 14%f
Weight 174lbs

*Summary*
No weight training today. 45 minutes stationary bike. 
Next up is Tension training, half day of low carbs and then carb up.. which couldn't come soon enough!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Monday July19th
> 
> Dietary details
> *Calories were 1356
> ...



HOLY mini calories Batman! Carb-up =


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

Solid workouts, man!

Are your shrugs BB or DB?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> HOLY mini calories Batman! Carb-up =


 
Yes it does!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Solid workouts, man!
> 
> Are your shrugs BB or DB?


 
Thank you my friend! 
The shrugs are with the oly bar. I wish I could use db but the heaviest I have here are 35's. I threw the shrugs in actually because I have a bad strain or something in my right lower neck muscle. Freggin thing is constantly burning. I think I need to see a Dr. because I've read up on it and some suggest it could be nerve damage due to a herniated or bulged disc in my spine. I doubt it's that severe but I'll tell ya.. it's been a problem now for like three weeks straight so something needs to be done about it. Anyway.. enough crying about that. Onto my tension workout and then some carbs!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn, good luck on the back thing!

Sucks that your DBs only go to 35.  I love..._love_...heavy DB shrugs.  They beat the crap out of the traps.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Damn, good luck on the back thing!
> 
> Sucks that your DBs only go to 35. I love..._love_...heavy DB shrugs. They beat the crap out of the traps.


 
I plan to get 40's, 45's and 50's as soon as we've finished our move in three weeks. Doesn't make sense to buy them now since I would have to lug them along but I agree with you. Heavy DB shrugs are the way to go.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I plan to get 40's, 45's and 50's as soon as we've finished our move in three weeks. Doesn't make sense to buy them now since I would have to lug them along but I agree with you. Heavy DB shrugs are the way to go.



Do you live anywhere near Boise?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Do you live anywhere near Boise?


 
Not yet! But in 3 weeks I'll be a couple hundred miles away in Olympia, Wa.
Can't wait!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Not yet! But in 3 weeks I'll be a couple hundred miles away in Olympia, Wa.
> Can't wait!



I have a set of adjustable DBs with up to 80 pounds per.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I have a set of adjustable DBs with up to 80 pounds per.


 
Are you just bragging or are you gonna let me buy those from you?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Are you just bragging or are you gonna let me buy those from you?



On the cheap.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

*Tuesday July20th- Tension

*Incline press - 145X12, 145X12
Flys - 35X12, 35X12
Lat Pulldowns - 150X12, 150X12
Seated Rows - 150X12, 150X12
Mil Press - 85X12, 85X12
Arnies - 30X12, 30X12
Hack Squat - 135X12, 135X12
RDL's - 235X12, 235X12
Tri Pushdowns - 65X12, 65X10
Curls 65X12, 65X12

*Dietary details Day4 AM*
Calories were 953
Macros were 14%c 70%p 16%f

*Dietary details Day4 PM*
Calories were 1993
Macros were 68%c 21.5%p 10.5%f
Weight 174.1lbs


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2010)

Solid workout!

Hack squats...not many people do those.  Excellent!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

*Wednesday July21st*

*Dietary details *
Calories were 3036
Macros were 77%c 13%p 10%f
Weight 173.2

*Summary*
No workout today, 45 minutes of cardio and continued carb up. 



*Thursday July22nd- Power*

Incline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X6
Dips - BW+25X7, 25X7, 25X7
Pullups - BW+10X6, 10X6, 10X5
Seated Rows - 205X6, 205X6, 205X6
Mil Press - 95X6, 95X6, 95X6
Arnies - 35X6, 35X6, 35X7
Squats - 285X4, 265X6, 265X6
RDL's - 330X6, 330X6, 330X6
Tri Extensions - 75X6, 75X6, 75X6
Curls 85X6, 85X7 85X7
Calves 165X15, 165X14,165X12

*Dietary details*
Calories were 2391
Macros were 51%c 30%p 19%f
Weight 174.4

*Summary*
This day was riddled with problems. I'm having noticable joint pains in my knee which really inhibited my squats. I had to decrease the weight by 20 pounds to get through the sets. I'm gonna try to work through it without time off but I'm not looking to cause a long term injury. if I can't avoid it, I will take off a week to see if I can heal a bit. On the bright side I did see a huge increase in my deadlift. It was really tight on form and strength was great. I pulled off a PR on those. Also, I do expect an increase on Mil press, weighted dips and curls next week so not all bad. Diets been on the mark and easy as pie. No issues with sticking to that. Weight is down again though I don't believe I am seeing very much if any muscle loss. I can only assume I under estimated my bodyfat percentage from the start.
Almost completed with week three.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout!
> 
> Hack squats...not many people do those. Excellent!


 
Thanks DOMS. Yeah, I'm doing good with them too. I don't have any knee pain when doing them like I do with the back squats. I'm sure it's because it's such a lighter weight. I do expect to increase the weight on them next week too so that's encouraging.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

*Friday July23rd

Dietary details 
*Calories were 1782
Macros were 33%c 42%p 25%f
Weight 173.2

*Summary*
No workout or cardio this day. I wanted to do 45 minutes on the bike but didn't get a chance. I'll make up for it this coming week.
Week 4 begins next. Onto the depletion, the miserable depletion routines!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2010)

You could also try lumberjack squats.






YouTube Video


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You could also try lumberjack squats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey, those look pretty good too! Good suggestion DOMS! 
Thanks!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 25, 2010)

*Week 4 - July24-July30


Saturday July 24th - Lower Depletion 

*Squats - 170X15, 170X15, 170X15, 170X15, 170X15
Deadlifts - 205X15, 205X15, 205X15, 205X15, 205X15
Leg Ext. - 70X15, 70X15, 70X15, 70X15, 70X15
Leg Curls - 55X15, 55X15, 55X15, 55X15, 55X15
Tri pushdowns - 45X15, 45X15, 45X15, 45X15, 45X15
Standing curls - 50X15, 50X15, 50X15, 50X15, 50X15

*Dietary details*
Calories were 1411
Macros were 14%c 67%p 19%f
Weight 173.2lbs
Stationary bike - 30 minutes

*Summary*
Was able to get through this routine without any joint pain thanks to taking some mortin an hour before the session. I felt great actually. I was exhausted but felt great.
DIet was tight again and results are really starting to show. My weight didn't change but visually, things are progressing well. Threw in 30 minutes of cardio as well. Wanted 45 but I figured on such low carbs, 30 would still be a benefit. Day 2 of depletion is next.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2010)

Lumberjacks are good fun, i do them if there is a huge wait for the squat rack. Trouble is the heavier you go the harder it is to lift the dam thing up into position lol. Great workouts FMJ, i like the way you put your workouts together. This is the reason why we kill ourselves in the gym, enjoy........


----------



## FMJ (Jul 25, 2010)

*YAR!!!! 
* 
Holy smokes! 
Dave, This warrents a friend request my man!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 25, 2010)

*Sunday July 25th - Upper Depletion

*Incline - 115X15, 115X15, 115X15, 115X15, 115X15
Decline - 115X15, 115X15, 115X15, 115X15, 115X14
Pulldowns - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15
Seated Rows - 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15, 100X15
Mil Press - 60X15, 60X15, 60X15, 60X15, 60X15
Lat Raise - 15X15, 15X15, 15X15, 15X15, 15X15
Shrugs - 140X15, 140X15, 140X15

*Dietary details
*Calories were 1372
Macros were 14%c 68%p 18%f
Weight 171.2lbs
Stationary Bike - 45min.

*Summary*
Good workout tonight. Got through all the reps on all sets with energy to spare. Even got in 45 minutes of cardio. The big surprise today was my weight. I'm down two whole pounds from yesterday. WTF? I dunno why I'm losing so much. I guess I'm not gonna get through this cut without going below 170 which really sucks ass 'cause that means 5 pounds or less of my bulk stayed with me. Maybe not even that much by the time this is over. I'm still shy two abs from a 6 and by the looks of it, that could be my other 5 pounds. I guess it shouldn't matter too much, as long as I get the overall BF percentage down to 10 or less but that just means that the 15 pounds I gained on my 10 week test cycle was all fat and water! Seems like a waste when you think about it.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 29, 2010)

*Monday July26th

Dietary details 
*Calories were 1376
Macros were 14%c 69%p 17%f
Weight 171.2lbs

*Summary*
No weight training today. 45 minutes stationary bike.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 29, 2010)

*Tuesday July27th- Tension

*Incline press - 145X12, 145X12
Flys - 35X12, 35X12
Hack Squat - 140X12, 140X12
RDL's - 235X12, 235X12
Lat Pulldowns - 150X12, 150X12
Seated Rows - 150X12, 150X12
Mil Press - 90X12, 90X12
Arnies - 30X12, 30X12
Tri Pushdowns - 65X12, 65X10
Curls 65X12, 65X12

*Dietary details Day4 AM*
Calories were 950
Macros were 18%c 69%p 13%f

*Dietary details Day4 PM*
Calories were 2069
Macros were 68%c 22%p 10%f
Weight 171.2lbs 

*Summary*
Threw in 45 minutes of AM cardio. Lifts were good. Went up on a few exercises and Diet was spot on. Carb up started and continues for the next 24 hours! Great progress so far. Body comp is really coming along.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 29, 2010)

*Wednesday July28th

Dietary details *
Calories were 3006
Macros were 76%c 11%p 13%f
Weight 172.6

*Summary*
No workout or cardio today. Slightly went over in fat's today but nothing to freak about. I'll compensate with some cardio before the end of the week.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 29, 2010)

*Thursday July29th- Power

*Incline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X5
Dips - BW+30X7, 30X7, 30X8
Squats - 270X6, 270X6, 270X6
RDL's - 330X6, 330X6, 330X6
Pullups - BW+10X6, 10X6, 10X6
Bent Rows - 155X6, 155X6, 155X6
Mil Press - 100X6, 100X6, 100X7
Arnies - 35X6, 35X6, 35X7
Tri Extensions - 75X6, 75X6, 75X7
Curls 90X6, 90X7 90X6
Calves 165X15, 165X15,165X13

*Dietary details*
Calories expected 2280
Macros expected 53%c 32%p 15%f
Weight 172.2

*Summary*
Today was great. Didn't have any joint pain and increased on a number of moves. I am really stuck on my incline press. I haven't been able to increase the weight or reps for the longest time. I have no idea how to break though this sticking point other than to continue to try to go over on the reps with the same weight. I think next week I will decrease by 5 pounds and really slow down the tempo. See if that helps. I decided to put Bent rows back in the mix too. Seeing as I do seated rows and mil press all week long, I wanted to switch it up some more. Other than than, diet is on the mark and my weight is hovering about 170-172. 
Workouts for Week 4 are complete. Week 5 starts on Saturday. I think I will continue on UD2 for an extra couple weeks. I don't think I will reach my goal in two more weeks but perhaps 4 will do it.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you have a spotter when you do your incline press? I had the same problem and never used to have a spotter, then one day a friend was with me when i did the incline press and because i knew he was there to help me if i got stuck my numbers went up quite alot without him having to help. In other words was just a mental thing because its more arkward and dangerous then the flat press and i could actually do more then i thought even without the spotter there. Maybe this is you too, or maybe not, but i thought id let you know what worked for me.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Do you have a spotter when you do your incline press? I had the same problem and never used to have a spotter, then one day a friend was with me when i did the incline press and because i knew he was there to help me if i got stuck my numbers went up quite alot without him having to help. In other words was just a mental thing because its more arkward and dangerous then the flat press and i could actually do more then i thought even without the spotter there. Maybe this is you too, or maybe not, but i thought id let you know what worked for me.


 
Hey Dave,
Actually, the rack I have has those safety hooks and rails so if I do fail under the weight, it'll come down onto the hooks instead of my chest! lol
No, it's not mental... I'm just f**king weak!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy crap, look at those squats.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Holy crap, look at those squats.


 
yeah baby! Look at those puppies!  

LOL.. Actually, they're down from my PR or 305. After the joints started acting up I had to decrease. Last week I was down 265 so I'm happy I got 5 more pounds back on the bar.
Thanks for the support though!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> yeah baby! Look at those puppies!
> 
> LOL.. Actually, they're down from my PR or 305. After the joints started acting up I had to decrease. Last week I was down 265 so I'm happy I got 5 more pounds back on the bar.
> Thanks for the support though!



Are you taking glucosamine?


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Are you taking glucosamine?



Weird .. I was just going to ask that .. and if you are taking a good EFA oil?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Are you taking glucosamine?


 
No, but I have been taking motrin and it's helped tremendously.




JennyB said:


> Weird .. I was just going to ask that .. and if you are taking a good EFA oil?


 
I am taking 6 grams of fish oil a day. I'm sure it helps but I think what'll help most os a week off. I plan on one after UD2 is done in like 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey Dave,
> Actually, the rack I have has those safety hooks and rails so if I do fail under the weight, it'll come down onto the hooks instead of my chest! lol
> No, it's not mental... I'm just f**king weak!


 

Haha i tried to give you an excuse, but your too honest


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha i tried to give you an excuse, but your too honest



Give him no excuses.....the Gurleemahhn.

Motrin? Dude, you need *Geritol*!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 30, 2010)

HEY man!!! 

What's going on? I think this is just what's missing in my training!
No wonder I'm struggling!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No, but I have been taking motrin and it's helped tremendously.



Screw that.  It's just masking the pain, glucosamine may fix it.

Years ago, when I started working out, I had a clicking in my left shoulder.  I asked the forum about it and they recommended glucosamine and said it would take 4 to 6 weeks to start working.  Sure enough, 5 weeks later, the clicking went away.

Give it a try.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Screw that. It's just masking the pain, glucosamine may fix it.
> 
> Years ago, when I started working out, I had a clicking in my left shoulder. I asked the forum about it and they recommended glucosamine and said it would take 4 to 6 weeks to start working. Sure enough, 5 weeks later, the clicking went away.
> 
> Give it a try.


 
Well DOMS, I'm not one to kick myself in the ass. I will try it! What the hell, right?
Is this something I can get at CVS or GNC, etc?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Well DOMS, I'm not one to kick myself in the ass. I will try it! What the hell, right?
> Is this something I can get at CVS or GNC, etc?



Yes, it's over the counter and very common.

After 5 weeks or so, let me know if it does anything for you.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Yes, it's over the counter and very common.
> 
> After 5 weeks or so, let me know if it does anything for you.


 
Is it some kind of fish oil, because im already all over that stuff, or is it something else, surely not another vitamin im starting to rattle when i walk  i take that many lol


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Is it some kind of fish oil, because im already all over that stuff, or is it something else, surely not another vitamin im starting to rattle when i walk  i take that many lol


Glucosamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Glucosamine is an amino sugar and a prominent precursor in the biochemical synthesis of glycosylated proteins and lipids. Glucosamine is part of the structure of the polysaccharides chitosan and chitin, which compose the exoskeletons of crustaceans and other arthropods, cell walls in fungi and many higher organisms. Glucosamine is one of the most abundant monosaccharides. It is produced commercially by the hydrolysis of crustacean _exoskeletons_ or, less commonly by fermentation of a grain such as corn or wheat.[_citation needed_] In the US it is one of the most common non-vitamin, non-mineral, dietary supplements used by adults.


and



> Since glucosamine is a precursor for glycosaminoglycans, and glycosaminoglycans are a major component of joint cartilage, supplemental glucosamine may help to prevent cartilage degeneration and treat arthritis.


However



> Its use as a therapy for osteoarthritis appears safe, but there is conflicting evidence as to its effectiveness.


Take that last quote with a grain of salt.  I read up on this (it's been a while, so I have no links to give).

The person that had the doubt was a person in the FDA.  More to the point, the person was an outside consultant that worked for a pharmaceutical company that makes a prescription version of glucosamine.  

Absolutely no conflict of interest there...


----------



## davegmb (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks DOMS


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Glucosamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The person that had the doubt was a person in the FDA.  *More to the point, the person was an outside consultant that worked for a pharmaceutical company that makes a prescription version of glucosamine.  *
> 
> Absolutely no conflict of interest there...



lmao 

Fantastic!

What's up, FMJ?


----------



## FMJ (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Curt and everyone! 

I know, I know... I haven't updated the log in a week. Sorry about that!
I've been busy packing up my house, getting ready for the big move from PA to Washington State on the 18th. Rest assured, I've stuck to my training and diet though. I'm probably gonna skip logging the whole past week but I did stay on track in betweeen all the mayhem. 
Today is my lower depletion workout of my 6th week on UD2. I will do my best to get back here and log this last week on it. I would have liked to extend it for another week or two but by next week I will have to pack up the gym equipment and then I'll be taking the week off from training till I arrive in Washington. Then I think I will get back on UD2 for another few weeks. I'm so close to my goals this time around, I can practically taste it. Too bad I have to cut it shorter than I'd like but still, this round of UD2 has produced excellent results.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2010)

Man, some people are *complete slackers *when it come to journal maintenance...pffffft.

Good luck with the move. Don't pull any muscles moving boxes, you old fart, lol.


----------



## FMJ (Aug 13, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Man, some people are *complete slackers *when it come to journal maintenance...pffffft.
> 
> Good luck with the move. Don't pull any muscles moving boxes, you old fart, lol.


 
Hey Marcus you bastard! Talk about slackers.. where the hell have you been?!?
I've really missed you man... no homo, mind you.
I know, I totally sucked on posting up the last two weeks. But the important thing is I completed the whole 6 weeks, stayed on the diet and kept to the workouts. Well, actually, last saturday I was busy loading up shit so I didn't do the workout but Sunday I did a full body depletion workout which was completely ridiculaous! 
But Tuesday and yesterday I stuck to the workouts and then had to break down the weight rack to pack it.
All in all the results were great. I would have liked to extend it another 2 weeks because I was really close to that tight 6 pack but I need a week off anyway. I'm riddled with injuries! 
The plan is to get a one month membership when I get to Washington and do another 4 weeks of UD2 before starting another bulk. I'm happy that I managed to keep my wieght up. I just barely got under 170.. I think I was 169.6. I lost around 12 pounds this time around but my measurements stayed roughtly the same. My arms for instance went from 15 1/2 to 15 1/4 so not bad at all, right?
Anyway, I'm going back on maintainence for the week till next friday ( I land in WA Wednesday) and hopefully I'll get into the gym by that Friday and pick up where I left off. 
So whats going on brother? How's life? Hows things with the resturant?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2010)

YAH HE IS BACK !! Woot Woot !!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 18, 2010)

*A week later.........*

Oh, Duhhhhh ...Hi everybody! (DaMayor=)

Let's see.....the restuarant sucks, I've been eating crap for a month (or the equiv. of crap), and I haven't touched a weight in a month..or thereabouts.

EVERYTHING'S GRRRRRREAT! 

Starting to put a little pressure on the waist of these 34's...time to get back to the gym.....need to find those other 5 abs.


----------



## FMJ (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone!
How's life? We're all moved in now in Washington. Things have been a little nuts, as you can imagine. I'm still waiting for all our stuff to be shipped here and in the meantime, I joined a Bally's nearby. Worked out for the first time in about 8 days yesterday. Went well, but I am sore as hell today. 
Plan on going again tomorrow for a workout and then some cardio.
I'm getting ready to do another round of UD2 just as soon as things settle here more. I've been keeping to my maintainence diet very well but UD2 is extra demanding on for so until I have it all down to a routine, I'll stay on maintainence. 
Looking forward to getting back here everyday to chat it up with you fine folks too!
Talk to you soon.
And Marcus... you better get your shit in gear man! I thought I was a slacker... but you are DaMayor of slackerville!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

Good to see you back, did you move because of work?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 26, 2010)

Following along great log and glad move went easy


----------



## FMJ (Aug 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Good to see you back, did you move because of work?


 
Whats up Dave. Glad to be back too my friend. Nah, didn't move for work, moved to make life easier on the wife and kids. My wifes Fam is out here and the kids need thier grandparents (plus it's like free daycare!  )
So far it's excellent and the job markets booming so it shouldn't be long till I land something. Headin' out to the Bally's again. I'm not crazy about the public gyms but they do have allot more equipment which is great. Standing calve machine is such a nice thing to have as well as DB's up to 100lbs!


----------



## FMJ (Aug 26, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> Following along great log and glad move went easy


 
Thanks Newb. I'll be starting another round of UD2 in a couple weeks so definitly stay tuned! It's always a party here.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thanks Newb. I'll be starting another round of UD2 in a couple weeks so definitly stay tuned! It's always a party here.


names spence. do u have before and after pics of ur progress so far ! and i love parties . just for info sake u do have his other books right


----------



## FMJ (Aug 26, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> names spence. do u have before and after pics of ur progress so far ! and i love parties . just for info sake u do have his other books right


 
Spence, glad to meet you. I don't actually have pics but when I reach my goal, I will post some afters. Yes, I have Lyle's other books. Great stuff. I hate doing the programs but I love the results!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 20, 2010)

So? What's up Bally Boy?

Oh man, I hope your not already settled in to some random coffee house sipping espresso and eating poppyseed and prozac bagels while listening to Nirvana......

DON'T LET THE WEST COAST STEAL YOUR SOUL, BROTHER!!


----------



## FMJ (Sep 20, 2010)

Dude.. it's a scene out here man!
I've actually been struggling to get back to my routine. I'm consumed with trying to land a job. I thought it would be easier since getting that CCNA but so far.. no luck. 

If I'm lucky I get 2 workouts in a week! Its frustrating. I've been pretty solid on my diet though so I haven't lost or gained but if I don't get my shit together soon I'm gonna lose everything I worked for. 

I'm not sitting at the coffee shop yet my friend.. but I could certainly use a prozac!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 21, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Dude.. it's a scene out here man!
> I've actually been struggling to get back to my routine. I'm consumed with trying to land a job. I thought it would be easier since getting that CCNA but so far.. no luck.
> 
> If I'm lucky I get 2 workouts in a week! Its frustrating. I've been pretty solid on my diet though so I haven't lost or gained but if I don't get my shit together soon I'm gonna lose everything I worked for.
> ...



Well, I know of a quaint little restaurant for sale...That is, if you are interested in losing what's left of your already questionable sanity, lol.

Things are bad everywhere. After six years of staying afloat, my biz can barely pay the bills, and I have to sweat to do that. Hence, I too will be seeking some sort of new career adventure in the near future. If only my spouse would quit reminding me of this...."whatcha gonna do next?...whatcha gonna do next?...whatcha gonna do next?...whatcha gonna do next?..."


----------



## FMJ (Sep 21, 2010)

Ahh yes... the wonderful spouces. The wind benieth our wings. 
You'd think they'd be the last ones to kick us when we're down. 

I'm sorry to hear about your place Marcus. That sucks. Yes, things are tough everywhere... but you'd think that no matter what, people still gotta eat. If a resturant can't make it in these times.. what can?!?
Geez. Anyway, Jenny got me all down on myself now, making me feel like a slacker so I better get my ass upstairs and workout before I'm nuthin but a bowl of jello!
I have to get back to doing some solid weeks worth of training before I decide what will be the next routine.. either a bulk or a UD2 cycle.
I might just opt for the bulk for the winter because I definitly lack the dicipline for UD2 right now.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2010)

so..... you are going to go back to the UD2 diet?   And, what does GFY stand for?    I've done Lyles diet, how does the other one you did compare, or is it entirely different.   Those reps you were doing were insane!?!

btw - now you're in my general area... a few hours away... well... about 5 lol


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 21, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ahh yes... the wonderful spouces. The wind benieth our wings.
> *You'd think they'd be the last ones to kick us when we're down*.








> I'm sorry to hear about your place Marcus. That sucks. Yes, things are tough everywhere... but you'd think that no matter what, people still gotta eat. If a resturant can't make it in these times.. what can?!?
> Geez.


Myehhhh Restaurant Shmesteraunt....I'm over it. As a matter of fact, I had a prospective buyer come in today. Time for the big business *SUCKER PUNCH*!! 



> Anyway, Jenny got me all down on myself now, making me feel like a slacker so I better get my ass upstairs and workout before I'm nuthin but a bowl of jello!
> I have to get back to doing some solid weeks worth of training before I decide what will be the next routine.. either a bulk or a UD2 cycle.
> I might just opt for the bulk for the winter because I definitly lack the dicipline for UD2 right now.



Slacker? You? Nahhhhhh. Anyway, I vote for the bulk. I'm currently having great success with a bulk. After tonight's Parent Teacher meeting, there were about fifteen pizzas left over. Did I mention I was doing a *BULK*? I'm going to slack off for another week or two, then I'll get back on the wagon. The arm's almost in good enough shape to wrap/tape up and lift again. Besides, it is that wonderful time of the year when all of the posers and socialites start to clear out of the gym.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 22, 2010)

katt said:


> so..... you are going to go back to the UD2 diet? And, what does GFY stand for? I've done Lyles diet, how does the other one you did compare, or is it entirely different. Those reps you were doing were insane!?!
> 
> btw - now you're in my general area... a few hours away... well... about 5 lol


 
Hi Katt!
I'm actually undecided about doing another bout of UD2. I could use it, I'm down to probably 10 or 11 % on the BF but I think I'm low enough to do a bulk without getting too fat. Besides, after a good bulk, I'll need to do UD2 again anyway. Oh.. and GFY was just a little joke to throw into the thread title. It stands for "Go F%$k Yourself" 
Yeah, the reps were insane but that's what Lyle outlined in UD2. It was definitly ass busting but the results were amazing, truly. 
Certainly a routine that produces results! 
I'm probably gonna go with the bulk. Only because I can get away with carrying the extra blubber during the winter.


----------



## katt (Sep 22, 2010)

ahhhh.....lol


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 23, 2010)

hate to ask are u geared or ungeared to get to 10 percent didnt see


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 24, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> hate to ask are u geared or ungeared to get to 10 percent didnt see



He has gears, but they're all rusty and broken. I think he's been cycling Viagra and Cialis...but I'm not sure.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> He has gears, but they're all rusty and broken. I think he's been cycling Viagra and Cialis...but I'm not sure.


 
Oh... that's hilarious Marcus, Well crafted. 



Hey Newb. Pay no attention to that shmuck behind the curtain! 
I am using low doses of test but that isn't a factor in getting to low levels of bodyfat. Even on a full blown cycle, it wouldn't be a factor. That's because gears are not a magic "get out of jail free" card. I think the best benefit to using gear is the muscle preservation factor. Meaning if I'm not 100% on my protien intake, my body let's me slide a little before it simply turns to using my muscle as an energy source but even that will only get me so far. No my friend, for the 10% body fat, it was UD2 and following it to the letter. Diet Diet Diet. That's really all it takes to either get to sub levels of body fat or to gain 20 pounds on a bulk. Doesn't matter how much gear you use, the gear just helps make it all more effective. As my smartass friend here DaMayor will attest, Lyle McDonald is a genius in the manipulation of the human body and encouraging it to let that body fat go. Do a cycle and see for yourself. Shit works better than anything else I've ever tried!


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> He has gears, but they're all rusty and broken. I think he's been cycling Viagra and Cialis...but I'm not sure.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 24, 2010)

katt said:


>


 
Don't encourage him Katt.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Don't encourage him Katt.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 24, 2010)

So Uhhh, Rusty, you gonna do some journaling in the near future? Or are you going to keep lurking in the anything goes forum? 

Put down the Mocha Latte and start documenting, damnit!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 24, 2010)

In addition, I think that the "GFY" in the title of this journal clashes with the "is getting back into the swing of things" beneath your user pic. The latter sounds flamboyantly GAY, I might add....unless you are a couple swapper from the seventies.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> In addition, I think that the "GFY" in the title of this journal clashes with the "is getting back into the swing of things" beneath your user pic. The latter sounds flamboyantly GAY, I might add....unless you are a couple swapper from the seventies.


 
Okay, I changed it for ya. 


Yeah, I'm gonna start a new journal when I begin my bulk. I'm prolly gonna start next week. I did get in a full week of workouts this past week. So I should be ready to get into doing the real deal without injury.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey how you doing FMJ, hows the move gone?


----------



## FMJ (Sep 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey how you doing FMJ, hows the move gone?


 
Hey Dave! 
The move went well my friend. Thanks for asking. 
We've been here about 5 weeks now and my main concentration has been on finding work. Nuthin' yet but I'm still pounding the market and hopeful that something will turn up soon. 
I finally got my shit together last week in regards to my training routine and  today marks the beginning of my next bulk routine.
I'm going to start a new journal too so this one will be retired.
I'm going to finish my job search for this morning and then do Day 1 of this weeks training. After I'm finished I'll start up the new journal. See you guys then!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey Dave!
> The move went well my friend. Thanks for asking.
> We've been here about 5 weeks now and my main concentration has been on finding work. Nuthin' yet but I'm still pounding the market and hopeful that something will turn up soon.
> I finally got my shit together last week in regards to my training routine and  today marks the beginning of my next bulk routine.
> ...



Still jobless? Man, I think I should write a sit-com about two unemployed guys, both talented, highly skilled, and naturally at 9%BF with little or no effort or gym time....We would star in it, of course. I imagine it would be about two unemployed yet likeable bums who spend their collective time sitting around, drinking beer and watching football while coming up with creative ways to keep their spouses from nagging them to death. I think I'm on to something.

I think I will be starting a new journal as well. The old one is...well, *old*.


----------



## FMJ (Sep 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Still jobless? Man, I think I should write a sit-com about two unemployed guys, both talented, highly skilled, and naturally at 9%BF with little or no effort or gym time....We would star in it, of course. I imagine it would be about two unemployed yet likeable bums who spend their collective time sitting around, drinking beer and watching football while coming up with creative ways to keep their spouses from nagging them to death. I think I'm on to something.


 
You're definitly on to something DM. 
I would watch this for sure.
Then again.. anything is better than Judge Judy and Oprah.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Then again.. anything is better than Judge Judy and Oprah.



Uh Oh, Dude, we need to get you a job soon....You're turning into a HOUSEWIFE!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, so now I'm getting a little worried. 

Either you've found employment in a computer-less environment, or you are so entertwined in the Oprah and the Soaps that you need therapy.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow is this a journal or just some love talk between you and DM !! 
Sheesh


----------



## FMJ (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm sorry guys... 
I actually did start on my new routine. I haven't had a chance to start my new journal or log my diet and exercises just yet though.
I have been so tied up with my job search. I've resorted to a couple recruiters now and Have had to drive out to Seattle and Tacoma to meet with them. Bunch of clowns if you ask me but hey, if they can get me in the door for an interview, I'll put up with thier arrogance. 

Basically, I've started 3 days of training a week doing a push/pull routine and eating between 2800-3000 calories. I really gotta get back to logging it all in though because it keeps me on schedule for one and also, you guys will eat me alive if I slack off! Not that I mind that of course, it's one of the benefits of the journal. You IM'rs have no tolorance for lazy asses!
(I'm just glad juggie hasn't showed up to put a cyber foot in my ass yet!)

I'll do my best to get that new journal going and get some detail and specifics posted but just so you guys know, the only slacking off I'm doing now is on the posting. And no Jenny. Marc's a great guy and all... but no WAY will there ever be love talk. Besides.. with hotties like you around.. it's a wonder gay men exist at all!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

LMAO at ^ comment about gay men.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I'm sorry guys...
> I actually did start on my new routine. I haven't had a chance to start my new journal or log my diet and exercises just yet though.
> I have been so tied up with my job search. I've resorted to a couple recruiters now and Have had to drive out to Seattle and Tacoma to meet with them. Bunch of clowns if you ask me but hey, if they can get me in the door for an interview, I'll put up with thier arrogance.
> 
> ...



Job search....a likely excuse, pffft. But hey, my Sister lives near Tacoma, and has her own on-line business. She might hire you....Do you know anything about the healing properties of crystals?
Either way, good luck with the employment quest...I know it has to be frustrating. But there's always a slot somewhere in the tech world...you'll find it.

Oh yeah, ditto on the love talk *no-go*.....I think Jen's just having fantasies again.....She likes to watch, y'know. She's such a Freeeeeaak.


----------



## FMJ (Oct 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Job search....a likely excuse, pffft. But hey, my Sister lives near Tacoma, and has her own on-line business. She might hire you....Do you know anything about the healing properties of crystals?


 
You suck man! I was really excited there for a second! Although, pretty soon I'll be willing to learn all about those crystals. Shoot in another month I'll be riding a bike through the neighborhood delivering news papers! 



DaMayor said:


> Either way, good luck with the employment quest...I know it has to be frustrating. But there's always a slot somewhere in the tech world...you'll find it.


 
Thank you my friend. I'm sure it will come sooner or later too. Let's just hope it comes before our reserve funds have been exhausted. 




DaMayor said:


> Oh yeah, ditto on the love talk *no-go*.....I think Jen's just having fantasies again.....She likes to watch, y'know. She's such a Freeeeeaak.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I have been so tied up with my job search.



Hope those recruiters do the trick, FMJ. Wishing you success in your job search!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 23, 2010)

Whats happened to FMJ????????


----------



## FMJ (Nov 24, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Whats happened to FMJ????????


 
Hey all!

I apologize to all of my friends here on IM. Of course, there's no excuse for abandoning you guys... but here's my excuse.
Ahhem... Ahhem. (clearing my throat)

I FINALLY landed a job! 

I just finished my 4th week working for the Wash State Employees Credit Union as a network technician. It's been quite awesome to be working again and not a moment too friggin soon either. We were almost broke! lol
Surprisingly enough, I haven't completely stopped training though I have to be honest, I have been having a real hard time adjusting from morning training to evening training. Trying to find the motivation and energy to train after work has been very challanging, I'm not gonna bullshit you guys. I'm lucky if I get two good days in a week. I know, I am ashamed of myself too but I feel like if I just keep doing what I can, as little as it is, I'll get my shit straight and get consistant again. My diet has been very dicipline however, and I still have good strength and BF levels. I'd say I'm back at about.. maybe 13, 14 percent? Still sporting a 4 pack at least! 
Not too shappy for such slacking! I have to get back to coming up here too because I believe surrounding myself with like minded folks will help me get motivated. Thanks dave for pulling up this dead thread. It made me take the first step. 
Hey, Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I miss you son of a bitches!
Oh, and don't tell juggie I called him a son of a bitch! 

That's my update for now folks. I will be back soon!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2010)

Good to see you back, great news on the job


----------



## DaMayor (Dec 3, 2010)

A *JOB*? A likely excuse, pfffft. 

Although I too have been slacking....Oh don't act so shocked. Even the most genetically gifted such as myself have to take a break ever now and again.

Good to see you back, *Bank Boy*.


----------



## FMJ (Dec 9, 2010)

Holy smokes! Look what the tuna dragged in!
What the hell?? Where you been? 
I thought I was bad!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you landed a job, and you are back!  You are back aren't you?


----------



## FMJ (Dec 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are back aren't you?


 
Most definitly! I won't be on multiple times a day like I was when I was an unemployed loser. But now that I'm a loser with an income I will be on a few times a week. Now that the initial stress of trying to make a good impression at the new job is over, I've been tightening down on my training again. 
Last night I was able to squeeze in 185# flat bench for 3 sets of 6, 3 sets of bodyweight pullups for 6  and finished with some dips and bent rows. 
Tonight I plan to do some shoulder and leg work. I'd like to get in at least three good nights a week until I'm routine enough to start a bulk cycle.
So yeah, not back full stride but I'm creeping back.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 11, 2010)

FMJ loves his 6 reps , get your workout posted bud i need something to aim for


----------



## FMJ (Dec 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> FMJ loves his 6 reps , get your workout posted bud i need something to aim for


 

 Are you really trying to aim that low Dave? 
I should be aiming towards your routine with the shit you're posting!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, somebody needs to locate this slacker and whip him into shape.



*SLACKAHHH!*


----------



## FMJ (Jan 14, 2011)

its true. 

I slack, grossly. 

Help me dude! I CANNOT get my shit together!
I lost 6 pounds because my diets been so half-assed!

I've been trying to keep myself "into it" but I honestly haven't done a decent workout in weeks! I've been doing little shit here and there but without everything clicking, I'm just delaying the inevitable. 

I need to get consistant.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2011)

FMJ said:


> its true.
> 
> I slack, grossly.
> 
> ...



Where's an e-mail address for this loser?

Hey! West Coast banker-boy! Just because you move out there doesn't give you an excuse to become a flabby little hippie-man....GOT IT!?!


----------

